

Ask HN: Review My Weekend Web App - calminferno
http://bookmrk.net

======
calminferno
Bookmrk is a simple web application that allows you to easily save and
orginize your bookmarks via tags. You may choose to make your bookmarks
public, which allows other to enjoy what you have already found.

It is an experiment to play with redis. I'm using the phpredis extension as
well. It's pretty basic but was a fun little weekend project.

------
christiancoomer
I arrived at your home page and found nothing that indicates that it's any
different than something like Delicious.com. This caused me not to register
since I already have an account on Delicious.

I'd mention on your home page what makes your app different than your
competition.

